# Yayyyyy my budgies are finally eating veggies



## Lucydeprez (May 10, 2019)

I've finally managed to get bean and Frank eating their veggies (hooray) they love sweetcorn on the cob but I've started mini chopping veggies together, today they had a mix of spinach, carrot, sweetcorn, cauliflower, broccoli and red pepper and they've been going mad for it. Kermit on the other hand I only got last week and still trying to get him to try it, he was diving into the bowl the other day but not eating it lol.
The picture I've attached is my little albino bean haha as you can tell she enjoys her veggies by the mucky mush


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Terrific picture!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay!  that is such a good feeling when you have a breakthrough! Persistence pays off :thumbsup:.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good job getting your little ones to eat their healthy veggies! :thumbup:
The picture of Bean is adorable.*


----------

